# Panel Location Inaccessible



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

william sparky said:


> I just installed a panel in the basement of a dwelling and the Inspector ruled it as being inaccessible.
> The issue is around the stairs, the owners have the stairs closed due to structural issues. They feel it is unsafe and don't want to make the repairs. With that being said, the basement has a door to the outside the owners for a storage area, complete with lights and electric heat, hot water tank and sump pump.
> The Inspector now says the panel has to be moved. Is he right or wrong? He is quoting Rule 6-206(B) and Section O of the CEC.
> Has anyone ever come up on this issue I now face?


Did they install the obstruction after you did the work?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Look at this panel I found on the 19 story roof deck, it's a 225 3 ph 40 ckt. Try working on that thru the hole


----------



## Sparki4less (Dec 10, 2012)

william sparky said:


> I just installed a panel in the basement of a dwelling and the Inspector ruled it as being inaccessible. The issue is around the stairs, the owners have the stairs closed due to structural issues. They feel it is unsafe and don't want to make the repairs. With that being said, the basement has a door to the outside the owners for a storage area, complete with lights and electric heat, hot water tank and sump pump. The Inspector now says the panel has to be moved. Is he right or wrong? He is quoting Rule 6-206(B) and Section O of the CEC. Has anyone ever come up on this issue I now face?


How do you expect the homeowner to go down the stairs to turn a breaker on or off? it does not sound like is too accessible if the stairs are closed up


----------

